# Hyundai 'to have electric car first in NZ'



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

This is good news. A shame it doesn't mention price though


----------



## locost_bryan (Aug 18, 2008)

MaverickNZ said:


> This is good news. A shame it doesn't mention price though


Blade quote $AU35,000, Getz retail $AU15,000 - $AU20,000.

Getz retail $NZ20,000 - $NZ25,000, so around $NZ40,000?


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

Scoop have a linkable copy of the press release.

What's interesting is they are doing the conversions for the NZ market in New Zealand. Anyone know who's doing it and where?


----------



## locost_bryan (Aug 18, 2008)

carrott said:


> What's interesting is they are doing the conversions for the NZ market in New Zealand. Anyone know who's doing it and where?


From the info on the Hyundai site, it sounds like Blade will be setting up the operation here (although it's not explicit on that point, and doesn't say whether Auckland or elsewhere).


----------

